# Converting a Speed-Six to DAO.



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

#1 I got the new hammer and some Tyler T-Grips together to change my S-S over to DAO.








#2 Here's what I used. A screwdriver to take off the stocks and a punch to push out the hammer pin. The allen wrench was used to capture the spring.








#3 It took longer to stone the burrs off the new hammer than it did to get the gun up and running. Takes about 5 mintues to change the hammers around. Hope to try it out this weekend.








:smt033


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Nice! Very slick gun, Baldy!


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*fine*

Mighty fine job 'Baldy':smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Thanks for taking a look. The gun is a little to heavy for a pocket carry so I am going to carry it on a belt slider of some kind. If everything works out OK it will be my primary carry gun. I'll see this weekend I hope.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Very nice. I'm sure it'll work out with your master craftsmanship!

:smt023

WM


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice to see evidence of a person who shoots a trigger-cocker the way it SHOULD be shot -- DA! :mrgreen:

If you don't mind me asking (or you answering), where did you find the spurless hammer? Is it a true DAO, or does it retain the SA cocking notch as well?


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I want it. Great job there amigo and it's still my favorite revolver on the site


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> I want it. Great job there amigo and it's still my favorite revolver on the site





DJ Niner said:


> Nice to see evidence of a person who shoots a trigger-cocker the way it SHOULD be shot -- DA! :mrgreen:
> 
> If you don't mind me asking (or you answering), where did you find the spurless hammer? Is it a true DAO, or does it retain the SA cocking notch as well?


Hello Mr DJ the hammer came from a gentleman on the Ruger site. It was $30+ shipping. It's all DA now as the hammer does't have the lock back notch in it. They are getting harder to fine as is all parts for the Ruger Speed Series. Hope that helped you.:smt1099

Hello Mr Spacedoggy you better hurry and get one as the price is going out of site on them if you can even find one. Dumb luck got me this one and I still had to pay collectors price. It was in new condition as only two of the cylinders had powder markings.:smt1099


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Baldy,

That is one neat looking gun. Really has a pugnacious look about it.

Bob Wright


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Beautiful job on that wheelgun Mr. Baldy! I sure do like that.:smt023


----------

